# Resumo das Temperaturas Mínima e Máxima diárias em Portugal 2013



## Cadito (2 Jan 2013 às 23:05)

*Dia 01/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (1,2ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (17,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste e Santa Maria, Aeroporto (14,2ºC)
Máxima: Graciosa, Aeródromo (20,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,4ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (24,1ºC)


----------



## Cadito (3 Jan 2013 às 09:39)

*Dia 02/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-1,5ºC)
Máxima: Faro, Aeroporto e Portimão, Aeródromo (17,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (17,6ºC)
Máxima: Graciosa, Aeródromo e Pico, Aeródromo (19,8ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (23,1ºC)


----------



## Cadito (4 Jan 2013 às 22:19)

*Dia 03/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães (-0,4ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (18,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (13,1ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (20,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,4ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,8ºC)


----------



## Cadito (5 Jan 2013 às 21:47)

*Dia 04/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-2,6ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur e Aveiro, Universidade (17,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (11,0ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo (18,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,8ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (19,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (6 Jan 2013 às 17:15)

*Dia 05/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Covilhã, Aeródromo e Miranda do Douro (-2,6ºC)
Máxima: Pegões (18,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (10,5ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (18,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (4,1ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (24,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (7 Jan 2013 às 17:24)

*Dia 06/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-3,4ºC)
Máxima: Alzejur e Aródromo, Aeroporto (18,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (10,3ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (18,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,0ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (22,8ºC)


----------



## Cadito (8 Jan 2013 às 21:32)

*Dia 07/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro, P.Ribeiro (-3,8ºC)
Máxima: Alvalade (18,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (8,3ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (17,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (9 Jan 2013 às 13:47)

*Dia 08/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-3,5ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (18,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Graciosa, Aeródromo e Pico, Aeródromo (7,9ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (17,5ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,0ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (24,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (10 Jan 2013 às 22:31)

*Dia 09/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (2,2ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (18,8ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (7,6ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (16,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (23,0ºC)


----------



## Cadito (12 Jan 2013 às 06:36)

*Dia 10/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro (1,5ºC)
Máxima: Rio Maior (19,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (8,8ºC)
Máxima: Flores, Aeroporto (16,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,2ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (20,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (13 Jan 2013 às 08:11)

*Dia 11/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro (1,4ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (19,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Ponta Delgada, Aeroporto (8,1ºC)
Máxima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (17,5ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,9ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,0ºC)


----------



## Cadito (14 Jan 2013 às 08:09)

*Dia 12/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-0,9ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (18,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (13,8ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (19,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (3,1ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (22,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (15 Jan 2013 às 08:22)

*Dia 13/01/13*

O IPMA não colocou o resumo deste dia pelo que não haverá dados. Enfim... e logo neste dia que foi bastante fresquito.


----------



## Cadito (15 Jan 2013 às 15:11)

*Dia 14/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-2,6ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (16,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Angra do Heroísmo (167ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (20,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro e Bica da Cana (1,0ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,0ºC)


----------



## Cadito (16 Jan 2013 às 22:16)

*Dia 15/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-1,3ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (16,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (14,4ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (19,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro e Lombo da Terça (6,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (17 Jan 2013 às 23:59)

*Dia 16/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (0,2ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (16,4ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (15,1ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (21,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (5,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (20,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (18 Jan 2013 às 22:06)

*Dia 17/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (1,2ºC)
Máxima: Castro Marim, RN Sapal (19,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Corvo, Aeródromo (14,9ºC)
Máxima: Flores, Aeroporto (19,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (3,0ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (22,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (19 Jan 2013 às 19:29)

*Dia 18/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (5,4ºC)
Máxima: Castro Marim, RN Sapal (18,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (13,8ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (5,7ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (22,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (20 Jan 2013 às 22:30)

*Dia 19/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-2,1ºC)
Máxima: Barreiro, Lavradio e Sagres (16,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (11,9ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (20,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (23,2ºC)


----------



## Cadito (21 Jan 2013 às 20:19)

*Dia 20/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-2,2ºC)
Máxima: Faro, Aeroporto (15,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (9,7ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo e Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (17,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,9ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (22,2ºC)


----------



## Cadito (22 Jan 2013 às 21:48)

*Dia 21/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-2,1ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (15,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (9,5ºC)
Máxima: Corvo, Aeródromo (17,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro e Bica da Cana (0,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (23 Jan 2013 às 22:54)

*Dia 22/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Montalegre (-1,8ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (15,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (8,8ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (0,4ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,8ºC)


----------



## Cadito (24 Jan 2013 às 22:30)

*Dia 23/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-4,0ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (16,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (11,3ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,8ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (0,3ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (25 Jan 2013 às 22:27)

*Dia 24/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro (0,6ºC)
Máxima: Faro, Aeroporto (16,8ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (12,5ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (19,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,2ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (26 Jan 2013 às 19:57)

*Dia 25/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (1,2ºC)
Máxima: Castro Marim, RN Sapal (18,8ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (15,1ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (21,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,7ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (24,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (27 Jan 2013 às 20:48)

*Dia 26/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro (0,6ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (17,8ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (10,2ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,6ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (6,8ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (24,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (28 Jan 2013 às 22:39)

*Dia 27/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-0,5ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (17,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (9,2ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (6,4ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (23,8ºC)


----------



## Cadito (29 Jan 2013 às 22:23)

*Dia 28/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães (-1,0ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (17,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (11,3ºC)
Máxima: Graciosa, Aeródromo e Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (7,3ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (23,8ºC)


----------



## Cadito (30 Jan 2013 às 22:40)

*Dia 29/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Covilhã, Aeródromo (-0,3ºC)
Máxima: Castro Marim, RN Sapal (19,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (9,3ºC)
Máxima: Graciosa, Aeródromo (18,5ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (7,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (23,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (31 Jan 2013 às 22:59)

*Dia 30/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (0,4ºC)
Máxima: Almodôvar, Cerro Negro (20,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (9,2ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,0ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (1 Fev 2013 às 22:37)

*Dia 31/01/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Aljezur (0,3ºC)
Máxima: Alcoutim, Mart. Longo (21,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (12,9ºC)
Máxima: Graciosa, Aeródromo e Pico, Aeródromo (20,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (7,4ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (24,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (2 Fev 2013 às 17:04)

RESUMO DE JANEIRO 2013:

Portugal Continental:

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-4,0ºC)
Máxima: Alcoutim, Mart. Longo (21,3ºC)

Arquipélago dos Açores:

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (7,6ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (21,7ºC)

Arquipélago da Madeira:

Mínima: Bica da Cana (0,3ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente e Funchal, Lido (24,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (2 Fev 2013 às 19:49)

*Dia 01/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Covilhã, Aeródromo (-0,2ºC)
Máxima: Alcoutim, Mart. Longo (19,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (11,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (8,7ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (26,0ºC)


----------



## Cadito (3 Fev 2013 às 19:23)

*Dia 02/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-2,3ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (16,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (9,7ºC)
Máxima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (17,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,1ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (23,1ºC)


----------



## Cadito (4 Fev 2013 às 19:55)

*Dia 03/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-2,6ºC)
Máxima: Régua, Cambres (17,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (10,9ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,6ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (6 Fev 2013 às 08:25)

*Dia 04/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-2,2ºC)
Máxima: Mora (20,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (9,6ºC)
Máxima: Angra do Heroísmo (17,5ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (0,4ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,2ºC)


----------



## Cadito (7 Fev 2013 às 10:58)

*Dia 05/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Bragança (-0,4ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (20,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (11,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,4ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (4,0ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,3ºC)


----------



## Cadito (7 Fev 2013 às 23:09)

*Dia 06/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-1,9ºC)
Máxima: Faro, Aeroporto (16,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (12,3ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (19,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (2,6ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (20,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (8 Fev 2013 às 14:06)

*Dia 07/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-4,1ºC)
Máxima: Almada, P. Rainha; Faro, Aeroporto; Portimão Aeródromo (15,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (12,3ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (18,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,3ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (21,4ºC)


----------



## Cadito (9 Fev 2013 às 20:15)

*Dia 08/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Aljezur (-2,4ºC)
Máxima: Faro, Aeroporto (18,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (11,5ºC)
Máxima: Graciosa, Aeródromo (19,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (10 Fev 2013 às 23:07)

*Dia 09/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-3,4ºC)
Máxima: Rio Maior (17,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (10,7ºC)
Máxima: Horta, Obs. Príncipe Alberto (19,4ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (0,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (14 Fev 2013 às 21:45)

*Dia 13/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Chaves, Aeródromo, Miranda do Douro e Penhas Douradas (2,0ºC)
Máxima: Alcácer Do Sal, Barrosinha (20,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (12,2ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (20,6ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,8ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,1ºC)

*Ps.:* Devido a várias contingências não foi possível fazer o resumo dos dias 10, 11 e 12 de Fevereiro.


----------



## Cadito (15 Fev 2013 às 23:08)

*Dia 14/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-1,9ºC)
Máxima: Castro Marim, RN Sapal (20,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (9,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (0,6ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (17 Fev 2013 às 00:37)

*Dia 15/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-1,9ºC)
Máxima: Monção, Valinha (20,8ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (11,8ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,4ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,6ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (17 Fev 2013 às 22:14)

*Dia 16/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-0,2ºC)
Máxima: Monção, Valinha (18,4ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Corvo, Aeródromo (11,9ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,8ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (5,5ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,8ºC)


----------



## Cadito (18 Fev 2013 às 22:30)

*Dia 17/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-0,3ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (18,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (9,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (17,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (20,9ºC)


----------



## Cadito (19 Fev 2013 às 23:14)

*Dia 18/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (0,7ºC)
Máxima: Monção, Valinha (17,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (9,0ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (17,8ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (0,8ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (21,2ºC)


----------



## Cadito (20 Fev 2013 às 21:54)

*Dia 19/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro e Penhas Douradas (0,8ºC)
Máxima: Monção, Valinha (17,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (12,1ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (20,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (0,9ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (20,4ºC)


----------



## Cadito (21 Fev 2013 às 22:02)

*Dia 20/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro (-0,3ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur e Portimão, Aeródromo (17,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Corvo, Aeródromo (8,9ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,3ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (21,4ºC)


----------



## Cadito (22 Fev 2013 às 22:26)

*Dia 21/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (0,3ºC)
Máxima: Rio Maior (20,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Horta, Obs. Príncipe Alberto (9,6ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (17,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,5ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (24,3ºC)


----------



## Cadito (25 Fev 2013 às 14:13)

*Dia 23/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-4,0ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (14,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (11,4ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (19,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (0,9ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,2ºC)*

Nota.:* O IPMA não colocou o resumo do dia 22.02.2013


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2013 às 14:24)

Penso que para as temperaturas minimas nos Açores deveriam consultar a rede hidrometeorológica dos Açores


----------



## Cadito (26 Fev 2013 às 15:01)

*Dia 24/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães (-4,9ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (14,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (12,8ºC)
Máxima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (19,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,6ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (20,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (27 Fev 2013 às 15:14)

*Dia 26/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães (-6,0ºC); Montalegre (-5.8ºC); Miranda do Douro (-5,5ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (16,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (9,2ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo e Santa Maria, Aeroporto (17,8ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,6ºC)

Ps.: Mais uma vez o IPMA no seu melhor - não há registos do dia 25. Ainda bem que a madrugada do dia 26 foi bem mais fria. Temperaturas mínimas deste inverno atingidas no dia 26.


----------



## Cadito (2 Mar 2013 às 07:23)

*Dia 28/02/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-4,0ºC)
Máxima: Monção, Valinha (17,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (9,2ºC)
Máxima: Graciosa, Aeródromo (16,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (0,2ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (18,2ºC)

Ps.: Os dados do dia 27 não foram colocados pelo IPMA.


----------



## Cadito (2 Mar 2013 às 22:55)

*RESUMO DE FEVEREIRO 2013:*

Portugal Continental:

Mínima: Carrazêda de Ansiães (-6,0ºC)
Máxima: Monção, Valinha (20,8ºC)

Arquipélago dos Açores:

Mínima: Corvo, Aeródromo (8,9ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (20,6ºC)

Arquipélago da Madeira:

Mínima: Areeiro (0,2ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (26,0ºC)


----------



## Cadito (2 Mar 2013 às 23:02)

*Dia 01/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-4,1ºC)
Máxima: Rio Maior (18,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (8,0ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro e Bica da Cana (1,8ºC)
Máxima: S. Jorge, Santana (17,0ºC)


----------



## Cluster (2 Mar 2013 às 23:57)

É estranho que nos boletins diários do IPMA sobre a Madeira tanto para dia 1 como para dia 2 apresentam valores mais altos que esses, 18.5 para Porto Santo e 17,9 para Ponta de S. Jorge.

Já agora Cadito onde posso ver um resumo diário das temperaturas das várias estações do Pais? Só consigo encontrar uns gráficos no site do IPMA mas não são muito precisos. Obrigado


----------



## Cadito (3 Mar 2013 às 23:09)

Cluster disse:


> É estranho que nos boletins diários do IPMA sobre a Madeira tanto para dia 1 como para dia 2 apresentam valores mais altos que esses, 18.5 para Porto Santo e 17,9 para Ponta de S. Jorge.
> 
> Já agora Cadito onde posso ver um resumo diário das temperaturas das várias estações do Pais? Só consigo encontrar uns gráficos no site do IPMA mas não são muito precisos. Obrigado



Viva, Cluster.

Poderás encontrar os resumos no site do IPMA, em observação de superfície e depois em Diário (mapa).

Realmente é um pouco estranho mas eles por vezes não colocam online os valores de todas as estações... Relembro que só coloco os valores das estações EMA por serem os mais fiáveis.


----------



## Cadito (3 Mar 2013 às 23:14)

*Dia 02/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-3,2ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (18,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Graciosa, Aeródromo e Pico, Aeródromo (8,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,8ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (21,8ºC)


----------



## Cluster (4 Mar 2013 às 04:22)

Obrigado


----------



## Cadito (4 Mar 2013 às 22:43)

*Dia 03/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (0,7ºC)
Máxima: Monção, Valinha (20,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (11,8ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso e S. Miguel, Nordeste (17,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,8ºC)
Máxima: Funchal, Lido (17,9ºC)

*Ps.:* Precipitação no Areeiro, Madeira (309,8mm) - A confirmar-se terá sido batido o extremo climatológico de precipitação diária do arquipélago de 277mm do dia 09/12/1976 na Cumeada.


----------



## Cadito (6 Mar 2013 às 08:41)

*Dia 04/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (1,9ºC)
Máxima: Braga, Merelim (18,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (12,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso e S. Miguel, Nordeste (17,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,1ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (20,0ºC)


----------



## Cadito (7 Mar 2013 às 09:12)

*Dia 05/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (3,8ºC)
Máxima: Alcobaça (20,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (11,7ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (18,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,6ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (21,1ºC)


----------



## Cadito (7 Mar 2013 às 22:13)

*Dia 06/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (4,7ºC)
Máxima: Castro Marim, RN Sapal (19,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (10,9ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (18,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (5,8ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (25,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (8 Mar 2013 às 22:00)

*Dia 07/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (4,7ºC)
Máxima: Tomar, Valdonas (19,8ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Corvo, Aeródromo (7,0ºC)
Máxima: Flores, Aeroporto (12,8ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (5,4ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (23,4ºC)


----------



## Cadito (10 Mar 2013 às 13:57)

*Dia 08/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (0,2ºC)
Máxima: Anadia e CAstro Marim, RN Sapal (18,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (7,2ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (16,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,1ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (22,8ºC)


----------



## Cadito (12 Mar 2013 às 00:04)

*Dia 10/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Montalegre (1,7ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (17,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (7,8ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (17,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,4ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (20,7ºC)

Ps.: Não foram colocados os dados de dia 09 pelo IPMA.


----------



## Cadito (13 Mar 2013 às 07:26)

*Dia 11/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Guarda (1,1ºC)
Máxima: Castro MArim, RN Sapal (17,4ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (10,9ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (18,2ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,6ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (20,8ºC)


----------



## Cadito (14 Mar 2013 às 09:35)

*Dia 12/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Guarda (-3,1ºC)
Máxima: Castro MArim, RN Sapal; Faro, Aeroporto e Portimão, Aeródromo (18,4ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (11,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,6ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (5,8ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (25,3ºC)


----------



## Cadito (15 Mar 2013 às 11:22)

*Dia 13/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-6,2ºC)
Máxima: Faro, Aeroporto (15,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (11,6ºC)
Máxima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (15,6ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (6,6ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (23,5ºC)

*Ps.:* Habemus nova mínima do inverno: *Penhas Douradas* *(-6,2)*.


----------



## Cadito (16 Mar 2013 às 23:03)

*Dia 15/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Miranda do Douro (-3,8ºC)
Máxima: Amareleja (18,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (12,4ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,5ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (5,0ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (22,6ºC)

Ps.: Sem dados do dia 14...


----------



## Cadito (18 Mar 2013 às 08:01)

*Dia 16/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-0,3ºC)
Máxima: Alvalade (21,9ºC)

Arquipélago dos Açores:

Mínima: Corvo Aeródromo e Flores, Aeroporto (12,6ºC)
Máxima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (17,8ºC)

Arquipélago da Madeira:

Mínima: Bica da Cana (5,3ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (22,3ºC)


----------



## Cadito (18 Mar 2013 às 23:58)

*Dia 17/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-2,1ºC)
Máxima: Alvalade (18,6ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico Aeródromo (12,1ºC)
Máxima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (16,3ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro e Bica da Cana (6,6ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (22,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (19 Mar 2013 às 23:10)

*Dia 18/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-2,3ºC)
Máxima: CAstroMarim, RN Sapal (18,3ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Graciosa, Aeródromo (11,0ºC)
Máxima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (18,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Areeiro (5,4ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (23,2ºC)


----------



## Cadito (20 Mar 2013 às 23:15)

*Dia 19/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (0,2ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (19,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (9,8ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (19,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,3ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (23,2ºC)


----------



## Cadito (22 Mar 2013 às 10:16)

*Dia 20/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Montalegre (-1,7ºC)
Máxima: Rio Maior (18,4ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Horta, Obs. Príncipe Alberto (8,8ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,8ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,3ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (23,1ºC)


----------



## Cadito (23 Mar 2013 às 17:54)

*Dia 21/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (1,6ºC)
Máxima: Figueira da Foz, Vila Verde (19,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Ponta Delgada, Aeroporto (7,7ºC)
Máxima: (Sem dados)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,4ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (21,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (24 Mar 2013 às 23:27)

*Dia 23/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-0,1ºC)
Máxima: Rio Maior (16,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (10,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,4ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,2ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (21,1ºC)

*Ps.:* Sem dados do dia 22 por parte do IPMA


----------



## Cadito (26 Mar 2013 às 09:02)

*Dia 24/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (0,1ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (18,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (12,2ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (19,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (-0,2ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (21,4ºC)


----------



## Cadito (27 Mar 2013 às 09:16)

*Dia 25/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Montalegre (3,5ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (18,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (13,2ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (17,8ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,4ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (22,7ºC)

Ps.: Cabril (79,7mm) foi o vencedor do dia.


----------



## Cadito (28 Mar 2013 às 13:48)

*Dia 26/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (4,9ºC)
Máxima: Aljezur (19,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (10,7ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste e Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (17,7ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (3,6ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (21,6ºC)

Ps.: E novamente Cabril (86,3mm) foi o vencedor do dia.


----------



## Cadito (29 Mar 2013 às 09:45)

*Dia 27/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Guarda (6,7ºC)
Máxima: Amareleja (19,5ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo (10,6ºC)
Máxima: Pico, Aeródromo (18,5ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (4,0ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (22,8ºC)

*Ps.:* E ainda Cabril (19,6mm) como vencedor do dia.


----------



## Cadito (30 Mar 2013 às 08:42)

*Dia 28/03/13*

Portugal Continental:

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (3,6ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (19,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Horta, Obs. Príncipe Alberto (12,6ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (20,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (6,8ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (22,7ºC)

*Ps.:* Ponte de Lima, Escola Agrícola (39,2mm); Porto, Aeroporto (37,4mm) e Cabril (34,9mm).


----------



## Cadito (31 Mar 2013 às 09:07)

*Dia 29/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Montalegre (6,2ºC)
Máxima: Mirandela (20,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (13,9ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (20,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (9,4ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (23,5ºC)

Ps.: Ora sai mais uma chuvinha para Cabril (89,9mm).


----------



## Cadito (1 Abr 2013 às 09:57)

*Dia 30/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (3,3ºC)
Máxima: Amareleja (20,9ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (12,6ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (21,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (9,6ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (22,6ºC)


----------



## Cadito (2 Abr 2013 às 06:50)

*Dia 31/03/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (3,0ºC)
Máxima: Monção, Valinha (21,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (10,9ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,4ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (5,5ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (27,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (2 Abr 2013 às 21:48)

*RESUMO DE MARÇO 2013:*

Portugal Continental:

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-6,2ºC)
Máxima: Alvalade (21,9ºC)

Arquipélago dos Açores:

Mínima: Corvo, Aeródromo (7,0ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (21,0ºC)

Arquipélago da Madeira:

Mínima: Bica da Cana (-0,2ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (27,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (3 Abr 2013 às 09:24)

*Dia 01/04/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (0,1ºC)
Máxima: Castro Marim, RN Sapal (20,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Flores, Aeroporto (9,7ºC)
Máxima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (19,1ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (2,1ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (22,0ºC)


----------



## Cadito (4 Abr 2013 às 08:47)

*Dia 02/04/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Guarda (1,7ºC)
Máxima: Rio Maior (20,7ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Horta, Obs. Princípe Alberto (9,0ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (17,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,7ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (22,3ºC)


----------



## Cadito (5 Abr 2013 às 23:01)

*Dia 03/04/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Guarda (3,2ºC)
Máxima: Portimão, Aeródromo (19,1ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Santa Maria, Aeroporto (9,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,0ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (0,2ºC)
Máxima: São Vicente (19,4ºC)


----------



## Cadito (6 Abr 2013 às 17:06)

*Dia 04/04/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Montalegre (-0,1ºC)
Máxima: Mora (19,2ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (11,8ºC)
Máxima: Horta, Obs. Princípe Alberto (19,4ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (1,3ºC)
Máxima: Funchal (21,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (7 Abr 2013 às 20:20)

*Dia 05/04/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-3,1ºC)
Máxima: Faro, Aeroporto (19,4ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: S. Miguel, Nordeste (12,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,9ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (0,6ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (22,7ºC)


----------



## Cadito (8 Abr 2013 às 23:46)

*Dia 06/04/13*

*Portugal Continental:*

Mínima: Penhas Douradas (-4,8ºC)
Máxima: Monção, Valinha (18,0ºC)

*Arquipélago dos Açores:*

Mínima: Pico, Aeródromo e S. Miguel, Nordeste (11,7ºC)
Máxima: Ponta Delgada, Obs. Afonso (18,8ºC)

*Arquipélago da Madeira:*

Mínima: Bica da Cana (-0,1ºC)
Máxima: Ponta do Sol (20,5ºC)


----------



## Cadito (15 Abr 2013 às 20:17)

Caros seguidores deste tópico:

É com enorme regojizo que vos comunico que o boletim climatológico mensal de março emitido pelo IPMA inclui, finalmente, as temperaturas minima e máxima absolutas registadas no nosso País. Quiça eles também seguiram este nosso tópico e constataram que é algo essencial a conter no supracitado boletim. Foi esse o grande objetivo na criação deste tópico (o outro era colocar o resumo diário das temperaturas, vento e humidade no site do IPMA). A ver vamos se esta nova forma do boletim é para manter... Gostaria desde já de vos agradecer pelas muitas visitas e opiniões neste tópico que terminará, por minha vontade, aqui, pois sendo assim deixa de fazer sentido.

Obrigado por tudo e um até breve (para novas lutas...).


----------



## Cluster (15 Abr 2013 às 23:37)

Obrigado pela dedicação. É pena que ainda não haja nenhum boletim para a ilha da Madeira.


----------

